
Ask HN: Top Notch API Documentation? - daolf
What do you think are top-notch API documentation out there? The Stripe one comes to mind, any other?
======
fabiii
I really like the Shopify API, clear and easy to use.

~~~
QueensGambit
Like good code, good API should be understandable when you see its endpoints,
even without reading at its documentation. Shopify falls in that category.
But, I end up searching in its forums to reach an API, which doesn't say much
about its documentation.

~~~
afarrell
Have you ever seen an API which is understandable only from its endpoints and
no documentation?

~~~
tuananh
sound like a GET request :)

------
Mockapapella
Django's is one of the best

